# falaria, falarias: is a stress on "i" or "a"?



## coloboc66

*falaria, falarias: is a stress on "i" or "a"?*
And why?
Is "ia" a diphtong or different syllables?
How can I see a difference between the diphtong and different syllables?
Thanks!


----------



## guihenning

The stress is on the i.
Portuguese tends to either falling diphthongs or hiatuses, most of the time. In this case the rest of the conjugation helps to identify the stressed syllable "_falaria, falarias, falaria, falar*í*amos, falar*í*eis, falariam_"
It's a hiatus. fa.la.ri.a


----------



## jazyk

Sílabas diferentes: fa-la-ri-a(s). Outros exemplos de palavras com hiato: comeria, mulherio, tio, Mouraria, ourivesaria, padaria.

Seria ditongo se tivesse acento: falária (palavra inexistente.)


----------



## coloboc66

Show me an instance of any diphtрong, please!


----------



## guihenning

Falling diphthongs (by far the most common) caixa, faixa, ouro, euro, louça, ao, beijo, eu, teu, foice, coice, fortuito, gratuito, muito, cuidar, mau ...
Hiatuses: miau, soar, saúde, amiúde, sabiá, amuar, baú, miasma, piano, falaria, comeria, torceria,
Raising diphthongs: água, enxaguar, quando, sequência, aquoso, aguado,


----------



## coloboc66

caixa
Syllables: cai-xa 
Right?
How can I see it's not the hiatuse:
ca-i-xa
?


----------



## guihenning

Because if it were a hiatus, there would be an accent on the I "caíxa". Remember: Portuguese leans towards falling diphthongs and paroxitony.


----------



## coloboc66

*saiais, lavou, lavarei*
Where is the stress here and why?
Everything there is diphtong, right?


----------



## guihenning

laVOU  — la.vou
lavarEI — la.va.rei
saiAIs — sai.ais

The falling diphthongs get the stress if there's no accent to change that.

For "sair" the stress should be on the first syllable, but present subjunctive for "nós" and "vós" always have the stress on the next after the stem.

(que) eu saia> SAIa
(que) tu saias > SAIas
(que) ele saia> SAIa
(que) nós saiamos > saiAmos
(que) vós saiais> saiAIs
(que) eles saiam> SAIam


----------



## Nino83

Hi coloboc66.
What guihenning said is right. This is because Romance grammarians call falling diphthongs those where the unstressed vowel is "i" or "u" (ài, èi, òi, ùi, àu,  èu, ìu, òu) while they call hiatuses those where the stressed vowel is "i" or "u" (ìa, ìe, ìo, ìu, ùa, ùe, ùi, ùo) or neither vowel is "i" or "u" (ae, ao, ea, eo, oa, oe).
Phonetically a hiatus in fast speech can be pronounced as a diphthong, for example _diria_ = /di.'ri.a/ [ʤiɾ'iɐ] (slow speech) or /di.'ria/ [ʤiɾ'iɐ̯] (fast speech).
The difference is not based on phonetics, it is more based on tradition or on non-fast speech.


----------



## coloboc66

> (que) eu saia> SAIa
> (que) tu saias > SAIas
> (que) ele saia> SAIa
> (que) nós saiamos > saiAmos
> (que) vós saiais> saiAIs
> (que) eles saiam> SAIam


I guess so:
(que) eu saia> SAia
(que) tu saias > SAias
(que) ele saia> SAia
(que) nós saiamos > saiAmos
(que) vós saiais> saiAis
(que) eles saiam> SAiam
-----------------
Because only one vowel may have the stress.
But what about *laveis *?
What is a rule for its stress?
Where may I read about the stress rules?
My learnbook is very bad.


----------



## Nino83

coloboc66 said:


> But what about *laveis *?


lav*ê*is


> The accented forms éi/éis are used to differentiate the open diphthongs [εj/εjs] from the closed ei/eis [ej/ejs]
> levei [le`vej] ‘I took’
> papéis [pa`pεjs] ‘papers’


Modern Brazilian Portuguese Grammar, Routledge, par. 1.7 stress and written accents
If you have some doubt about the "vós" conjugation (that is rarely encountered in spoken Portuguese) you can find some examples on forvo.com


----------



## guihenning

_Laveis_ follows the same pattern as 'lavou' or any other similar word. There is a word with two syllables, the one with a diphthong is the stressed one if there is no accent to change that. The only possible way 'laveis' can be pronounced is 'la.*VEIS*', any other different pronunciation would require an accent like "láveis", for instance, which doesn't exist. If there is no accent in a word, the stress is very predictable in Portuguese. If you know the verbal mood, then it helps to find the stressed syllable, 'laveis' belongs to 2nd person plural (vós) which present infinitive always takes the stress to the syllable after the stem (unlike _eu, tu, ele, eles_).
que eu *la*ve, que tu *la*ves, que ele *la*ve, que nós la*ve*mos, que vós la*veis*, que eles *la*vem.

P.S cruzei-me com o Nino


----------



## xiskxisk

For syllable separation there's no raising diphthongs.

*Stressed syllables:*
fa.la.*ri*.a
fa.la.*ri*.as

*IPA:*
fɐ.ɫɐ.ˈɾi.ɐ
fɐ.ɫɐ.ˈɾi.ɐʃ

European Portuguese - Convert Text to IPA Transcription


Whenever there's a vowel followed by an I or U, it's usually a falling diphthong. Otherwise just consider it as separate syllables.

c*ai*xa, b*au*nilha, qu*ei*jo, d*eu*ses, l*oi*ça


----------



## coloboc66

I formulate the stress rules by this way:
---------------------
1. In general the penultimate syllable has the stress:
l*a*-vas, en-s*a*i-o, la-va-r*i*-a
2. If the word ends with -r, -l, -z or falling diphtong, then the ultimate syllable has the stress:
la-v*a*r, sa-*i*r, cru-*e*l, fe-l*i*z, la-v*e*is, la-va-r*e*is, la-v*o*u
3. If the word must have another stress, then the stressed syllable has an accent mark:
la-v*á*-veis, la-v*á*-sseis
----------------------
Is my rule right?


----------



## guihenning

Yes.


----------



## xiskxisk

coloboc66 said:


> I formulate the stress rules by this way:
> ---------------------
> 1. In general the penultimate syllable has the stress:
> l*a*-vas, en-s*a*i-o, la-va-r*i*-a
> 2. If the word ends with -r, -l, -z or falling diphtong, then the ultimate syllable has the stress:
> la-v*a*r, sa-*i*r, cru-*e*l, fe-l*i*z, la-v*e*is, la-va-r*e*is, la-v*o*u
> 3. If the word must have another stress, then the stressed syllable has an accent mark:
> la-v*á*-veis, la-v*á*-sseis
> ----------------------
> Is my rule right?



It's not complete. I'd say:

Stress on penultimate syllable if the word ends in:
A, E, O, that might be followed by M, S or NS.
(A, AM, AS, ANS, E, EM, ES, ENS, O, OM, ONS)

Otherwise it has stress on last syllable, i.e., word ends in:
I, U, that might be followed by M, S or NS, or consonant, except M, S, or NS.
(I, IM, IS, INS, U, UM, US, UNS, B, C, D, F, G, K, L, P, R, T, V, X, Z)


----------



## uchi.m

No, pronunciation rules are not that straightforward.

Pastel
Lápis
Castelo
Azul
Ciumento
Cautela
Cautelar
Paúra

Diacritics are no-brainers. They mark the stress. Paúra, Lápis.
You might have falling diphtongs that display no stress. Cautela, Cautelar.
An L rule might come in handy: when the word ends with an L, the stress is on the last syllable. Pastel, Azul.

You would want to check other online references, and even the forum itself.


----------



## xiskxisk

uchi.m said:


> An L rule might come in handy: when the word ends with an L, the stress is on the last syllable. Pastel, Azul.



Why not just say the stress is on the last syllable for any word ending in consonant, I or U?

For word ending in S, M, or NS we apply the rule ignoring these endings, which makes sense as the plural doesn't change the stress and the M marks the nasality.


----------



## uchi.m

xiskxisk said:


> Why not just say the stress is on the last syllable for any word ending in consonant, I or U?


Because it is plain wrong. Palmas, âmbar, cadáver, álibi.


xiskxisk said:


> For word ending in S, M, or NS we apply the rule ignoring these endings, which makes sense as the plural doesn't change the stress and the M marks the nasality.


Amém, porém, and vintém would be your exception to the rule.


----------



## guihenning

uchi.m said:


> Because it is plain wrong. Palmas, âmbar, cadáver, álibi.
> Amém, porém, and vintém would be your exception to the rule.


Acho que com a afirmação o xis quis dizer palavras que não levam acento, não?! Já que parece ser a questão principal aqui. Se for, então está valendo.


----------



## uchi.m

Eu me pergunto como um estrangeiro saberá se uma palavra tem ou não acento se nunca a ouviu ser pronunciada. Ou seja, só com regras de inferência a partir da ortografia. E isso não existe. Sem um mínimo de exposição à língua falada, não há como ser 'bom falante' em uma língua transcrita com alfabetos.


----------



## Nino83

Concordo com o Gui e o xiskkxisk. 
Quando um estrangeiro ouve uma palavra nova ele percebe onde fica a sílaba tônica e quando lê uma palavra nova ele vê onde fica o acento gráfico. 

No livro Modern Brazilian Portuguese Grammar se diz:


> Words ending in the following letters are stressed on the last syllable unless another syllable carries a written accent: i, is, im, ins; u, us, um, uns; l, n, r, x, z; ei, eis; ã, ãs, ão, ãos, ões, ães


regra muito similar à do xiskxisk.


----------



## uchi.m

Nino83 said:


> Quando um estrangeiro ouve uma palavra nova ele percebe onde fica a sílaba tônica e quando lê uma palavra nova ele vê onde fica o acento gráfico..


eu temho 1 ex mto pratico onde isso n funciona, pq o cagado da minha irma come folhas de agriao no cafe da manha

E agora?


----------



## Nino83

Se o cágado escrever com acentos gráficos acho que ele pode também comer folhas de agrião no café da manhã sem alguma dificultade pelos estrangeiros.
Você está falando da ortografia utilizada na net? Pode acontecer que alguém não consiga entender mas acho que o coloboc66 está perguntando se, usando a ortografia standard, ele pode saber onde o acento tônico fica e, mais o menos, isso é possível.


----------



## xiskxisk

uchi.m said:


> Because it is plain wrong. Palmas, âmbar, cadáver, álibi.
> Amém, porém, and vintém would be your exception to the rule.



Of course I'm talking about the stress on non accented words. Words with an accent are stressed in the accented vowel, that's a no-brainer.

So, if you want a complete yet simple rule:

1. Does it have an acute accent? It's stressed in the accented vowel.
2. Does it have a til? It's stressed in the vowel with the til.
3. After removing any final S, M or NS, does it end in I, U, or consonant? It's stressed in the last syllable.
4. None of the above? It's stressed in the second to last syllable.



Nino83 said:


> usando a ortografia standard, ele pode saber onde o acento tônico fica e, mais o menos, isso é possível.



Na realidade na ortografia normativa não existe qualquer ambiguidade em relação à silaba tonica, o que eu até acho desnecessario. Um bocado de ambiguidade não impede os nativos de conseguirem entender o que está escrito. Até porque o que não falta é ambig_ui_dade noutros aspetos e não é por isso que deixamos de entender.


----------



## uchi.m

E como coloboc66 saberá que se trata de uma ortografia padrão? O cágado pode vir te pegar à noite!


----------



## Nino83

Da fonte. Na televisão, nos jornais, em muitos livros se usa a ortografia padrão. Acho que os estrangeiros sabem que na internet se podem encontrar frases, conversações com abreviações, com ortografia de chat ou sms.
Em verdade eu não sei se isso é fácil ou difícil pelos estrangeiros em geral, dado que em italiano os acentos são idênticos em muitas palavras (e em italiano as palavras proparoxítonas não têm acentos gráficos, portanto tudo fica mais natural).
Só coloboc66 pode dizer para a gente se a ortografia da net tem ambiguidades.


----------



## guihenning

Bem, uchi, eu concordo que fluência também tenha a ver com exposição à lingua falada, etc. Mas nem por isso deve-se deixar de procurar por regras, pelo menos gerais, quanto à pronúncia. Desde a primeira pergunta do fio, o que eu pude notar é que palavras sem acento podem sim trazer alguma dúvida para os estrangeiros e, pelos exemplos que coloboc66 deu, o problema dele é justamente com elas. Portanto, um caso _'cágado' x 'cagado'_ não lhe é um problema, assim como não é para ninguém. O acento está lá. Para nós nativos o problema pode residir em onde pôr ou não acentos e o fato de termos contato com a língua falada não necessariamente elimina o problema. Para quem está iniciando, a dificuldade é simplesmente conseguir identificar o _stress_ sem antes ter ouvido a palavra. E as regras ajudam com isso. Aliás, mesmo num mundo cheio de Forvo, Youtube, etc aprender uma língua e poder saber onde está a sílaba tônica sem ter de lançar mão de todos esses artifícios é, no mínimo, um objetivo de todos os que aprendem um novo idioma.


----------



## guihenning

Nino83 said:


> (e em italiano as palavras proparoxítonas não têm acentos gráficos, portanto tudo fica mais natural).


Natural? hahaha 
Eu sempre sofro com italiano quando algo é proparoxítono e o meu cérebro brasileiro o lê como paroxítono. "mettere", por exemplo. Só fui descobrir que era esdrúxula após ouvi-la num _vlog_ em italiano duma garota simpaticíssima, a _LearnItalianWithLucrezia_


----------



## Nino83

guihenning said:


> "mettere", por exemplo. Só fui descobrir que era esdrúxula após ouvi-la


Se a ortografia italiana tivesse o acento gráfico nas proparoxítonas, como em português, tudo seria mais fácil pelos estrangeiros. 
(Há também uma garota paulistana, Ana Paula, com lessões de italiano em português brasileiro)


----------



## xiskxisk

Nino83 said:


> Se a ortografia italiana tivesse o acento gráfico nas proparoxítonas, como em português, tudo seria mais fácil pelos estrangeiros.
> (Há também uma garota paulistana, Ana Paula, com lessões de italiano em português brasileiro)



Pois, os acentos são bons para os estrangeiros mas são um fardo para os nativos.

O inglês não só não tem acentos como tem regras de pronuncia complicadas e ambiguas, mas não deixa de ser a lingua mais aprendida do mundo.

Eu acho que o problema é que ainda se insiste muito em começar a ensinar a ler antes de ensinar as palavras faladas. Isso não é natural e leva a vicios dificeis de eliminar mais tarde.


----------



## Nino83

xiskxisk said:


> Eu acho que o problema é que ainda se insiste muito em começar a ensinar a ler antes de ensinar as palavras faladas. Isso não é natural e leva a vicios dificeis de eliminar mais tarde.


----------

